# 70's Duplex Needs updating



## JeffSeb (Feb 3, 2010)

I was looking for some other's opinions on a project I may be tackling.

So this is our house, built in the 70's they are starting to look really dated. The inside has been remodled and actually is pretty nice.

The last project was taking out the last of the wrought iron (man i hate that stuff)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2010)

Jeff, nice job on the update and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, I ment to post more to actually ask a question, but I was limited to the pictures I can attach.

Now I would really like to update the outside
Currently:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took out all the bushes in front of our house and put in grass and a little row of boxwood that will grow into a hedge (inspiration photochop)




Now it's time to tackle the paint and or the bricks.
Here are some ideas I have rolling around in my head:
Resurfacing the bricks:




Replace brick with stacked stone:


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 3, 2010)

Or my latest thought at about 1/3 the cost of materials





Any thoughts on which one would be best/other options?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2010)

I would start out by painting the brick, see what it looks like. Then, if you don't like it, change it to full stone. The half does not give it the pillar support look it needs. My 2 cents.


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 4, 2010)

What color would you paint the bricks?

We are also considering trying to paint all the darker color something else, any ideas what would be an updated color?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2010)

Your the folks with the photoshop, try what you like.
I like Earth tones myself, you may like something else.
Have fun with it, it is a nice house.:


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 4, 2010)

lol, why didn't I think of that, lol.

Ideally I think we would like a light (almost lime) green with white trim and a chocholate accent color. 

I tried a PS but the colors just look weird, lol.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 4, 2010)

I like it but if your moving away from the 70 decorum I would avoid anything that mite be perceived as avocado or lime green.


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 4, 2010)

I took a few pictures of some inspiration I saw today














I think this is my favorite


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about a stone veneer like this?
Superior Stone Manufacturing Inc. - Quick Fit Ledgestone


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2010)

We have used it quite a bit around here.Mostly on indoor fireplaces. It is concrete which has a dye over it.So far they are holding up outside. Pick the type tou want , and make sure your weather barrier beneath is in good shape. Follow the directions for install, and get a mortar bag for the joints to fill in after the stones are installed...like frosting a cake...only sideways.


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks! any idea if we could put the veneer over the current bricks veneer or if we have to tear those down? 

Also, is it hard to remove a brick veneer?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2010)

i would take it off and start clean, you don't know what someone else did under there.
There should be directions with the material, ask when you buy, or look them up. Usually a weather barrier like tar paper and some metal mesh, or clips.
This is an easy job, just takes time and finess.


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 5, 2010)

I just sent an email out to the other owners (7 of them) to see if we can pool some funds to get them all done. Should only be about 120.00 in stone material for each unit.

How expensive is the metal mesh/tar paper? I'll have to include that in the cost.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2010)

First see what the directions call for.
Metal and paper and fasteners...maybe 100 at the most, to leave room for something that you don't see yet.


----------



## JeffSeb (Feb 18, 2010)

Latest project started with a picture, ended with a room...:hide:














Cell phone pictures are not the best, but you make due with what you have.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice job!! Way to DIY....I better not let my wife see this, or I'll have another project on my list.
Thanks for sharing.:


----------

